# Woodstock Omega Man



## Danny McG (Oct 21, 2017)

My local cinema is currently announcing a special nostalgia screening of Woodstock from 1969.

If I recall correctly that's what Charlton Heston kept viewing in the cinema in 'The Omega Man"

Anyone who can confirm please?


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 21, 2017)

dannymcg said:


> My local cinema is currently announcing a special nostalgia screening of Woodstock from 1969.
> 
> If I recall correctly that's what Charlton Heston kept viewing in the cinema in 'The Omega Man"
> 
> Anyone who can confirm please?



Ive seen the Omega Man numerous times . The answer to your question is yes , the film  that Charleston Heston was watching was Woodstock.


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks Baylor, it's got to be at least thirty years since I last saw Omega Man, faint memories only of what he watched, I was more concerned with the Family trying to creep up on him


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 22, 2017)

dannymcg said:


> Thanks Baylor, it's got to be at least thirty years since I last saw Omega Man, faint memories only of what he watched, I was more concerned with the Family trying to creep up on him



In it own way, it's a very entertaining film .


----------



## J Riff (Oct 22, 2017)

Version 2 of I Am Legend. Meanwhile back at Woodstock, there are still people wandering around thinking the concert isn't over yet.


----------



## Matteo (Oct 23, 2017)

Woodstock.  Great film.  Great music.  Watch it.

Just stay off the brown acid - it's not specifically too good.

Of course, it's your own trip so be my guest...


----------



## J Riff (Oct 24, 2017)

It's really dangerous - so only do half a hit, man. )


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 25, 2017)

Gonna give it a go I'm thinking
Woodstock  - Gaiety Cinema


----------

